# Refund check from At&T on behalf of Directv



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

I just received a check from AT&T for $74.55. It said refund is on behalf of Directv. When you call the 800 number a recording tells you that AT&T sent out a large number of checks for Directv customers and that it is a valid check. No other information.

Has anyone else received something like this?


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting !!
What is the story ?
What 800 Number did you call ?


----------



## dekester (May 13, 2016)

This is the only thing I could find online about this. I also received a check, though only $20! I have never been a direct TV customer. Maybe this is from some type of class action? Maybe at one time we owned stock? I have no idea. Given the recording at the number, obviously they are being bombarded with questions and calls. Gee, if only they had thought to include a line or two of text on what the check was for? Unbelievable. I guess you need a Ivy League MBA to figure that out? I say cash it and have a nice dinner out! :righton:


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

The number that gave was 866-921-6959. They did have my correct account number on the check. At the time I was concerned that it could be some sort of scam as when you cash the check you are agreeing to buy or subscribe to something but I guess I will cash it.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

That number is legit:



> You may contact the AT&T Accounts Payable Helpdesk using one of these options:
> To reach the Accounts Payable group, please call the AP hotline at 1-866-921-6959
> Opt 2-1 - Invoice/Payment Inquiries
> Opt 2-2 - Vendor Maintenance


However I have no idea what these checks are for


----------



## gonzotrooper (May 15, 2016)

I received one as well!
Seems strange! Makes me wonder if they are trying to avoid a lawsuit by doing this? I am almost sure that since AT&T took over, that they have been going through the records. The fact they set up a number to call, that does nothing to explain the reason is crazy!
The fact they won't state the reason for the rebate, is very suspicious! I am going to hold my check for a bit, and see if the truth comes to light! They need to explain why they are doing this not just throw out a check and expect you to just not care! Think about it, it's probably the cheap way for them to get out of something! There has to be a reason!
As they say " If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is!!! "


----------



## gonzotrooper (May 15, 2016)

One more thing to ponder!
When was the last time you received a rebate without a description of what it is for?

I have had quite a few and they always stated what they were for!!!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Take the check(s) and deposit them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Take the check(s) and deposit them.


And then wait a couple days/weeks and see if the checks have cleared.

Rich


----------



## Kennethob (May 15, 2016)

I received one also for $318. The check had my account number and the order number from the time I originally ordered directv service. Very strange they aren't able to provide an explanation. I'm hesitant to cash it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Kennethob said:


> I received one also for $318. The check had my account number and the order number from the time I originally ordered directv service. Very strange they aren't able to provide an explanation. I'm hesitant to cash it.


Then send it me.

But why are you hesitant?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's quite understandable, without getting an explanation as to what it's for, you start thinking "what's the catch" or "Is this a scam". I mean, if I got a $300 check from a provider with no explanation, I would be hesitant.

One year I got a couple of hundred bucks from my mortgage company, but it came with an explanation as to what it was for.

Usually when I get a check I wasn't expecting its for an old class action I'd forgotten about, but usually it says so.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Put it in the bank and let it earn interest. They can't send it to you and later say "that since you cashed our check, you've agreed to X Y and Z".

But it does seem odd that they can't provide any information on what the refund is for.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

trh said:


> Put it in the bank and let it earn interest. * They can't send it to you and later say "that since you cashed our check, you've agreed to X Y and Z".*
> 
> But it does seem odd that they can't provide any information on what the refund is for.


They can if there is a provision attached to the cashing of the check.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

But so far, no one has reported any provisions.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

If there were provisions, it would indicate that right on the check, even if it is in fine print. A check is a check. If it has your name on it, cash it in.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

trh said:


> But so far, no one has reported any provisions.


So far you are correct. dekester said he has never been a Directv customer. That's enough to make me suspicious, along with the lack of an explanation of what the check is for.


----------



## Kennethob (May 15, 2016)

I'm hesitant because I've called DirecTV twice regarding the check and they have no record of it. They escalated the situation twice but I haven't heard anything back yet. Believe me, I'd love to deposit the check but it doesn't pass the "smell test".


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Check the routing number at this link and see what happens.

http://www.checkcomposer.com/frmbanksearch.aspx


----------



## lkaytes (May 16, 2016)

lwilli201 said:


> Check the routing number at this link and see what happens.
> 
> http://www.checkcomposer.com/frmbanksearch.aspx


Not sure I read it correctly, however the bank routing number was not found. I also noticed the check number on the bottom of the check is different from the check number on the top right...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lkaytes said:


> Not sure I read it correctly, however the bank routing number was not found. I also noticed the check number on the bottom of the check is different from the check number on the top right...


So, you put it in your bank and wait until it either clears or is rejected. Just don't spend that amount until you're sure the check cleared.

Rich


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks real fishy. Call the bank Printed on the check. Ask for verification of the AT&T account number on the check.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, you put it in your bank and wait until it either clears or is rejected. Just don't spend that amount until you're sure the check cleared.
> 
> Rich


Doesn't always matter. I cashed a check from someone at the office when they bought something off me. I got charged when that check bounced. I had plenty of money to stay in the positive when the amount of the check was taken out. I got charged for the check not clearing. Not a lot of money or anything, but would still be annoying to lose even $20 for something like that.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Rich said:


> So, you put it in your bank and wait until it either clears or is rejected. Just don't spend that amount until you're sure the check cleared.
> 
> Rich


Um, no. Many times you get a fee for depositing a bad check.


----------



## nyfalcon (May 16, 2016)

I joined the forum because there is no one else talking about this on the internet which I see as strange. I got one for $107.

My bank check matches the numbers but not sure what to do. It is a jpmorgan chase check so maybe I will head over to my local chase bank and see whats up and deposit it


----------



## nyfalcon (May 16, 2016)

lwilli201 said:


> Check the routing number at this link and see what happens.
> 
> http://www.checkcomposer.com/frmbanksearch.aspx


The routing number is from a JP Morgan bank in Florida but check says Syracuse


----------



## nyfalcon (May 16, 2016)

Just got back from the Chase bank and they advised me not to cash it as it has a few red flags. I let them photocopy it and sent to their fraud dept.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The phone number previously posted is listed as AT&T Accounts Payable.

When you call the number (and the recording has changed since this thread started), AT&T says the refund is on services or orders placed with DIRECTV. The also state the order number associated with the check is the invoice number on the check minus DTV on the end.

If you need a name change or a re-issue of the check, you can wait and talk to an AT&T rep, BUT they don't have the specifics on what the check is for. 

And they say twice 'these checks are valid and can be cashed.' 

Really odd since one poster here said he's never had DIRECTV and nyfalcon said his bank isn't sure about the check.


----------



## nyfalcon (May 16, 2016)

I am gonna hold on to the check and see what others post. Once again I was in a chase bank with a chase check and they told me it looked fishy. I told the manager I will let them know if I find anything.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

What I want to know is, "Where is mine?"


----------



## michaelrice64 (May 17, 2016)

I have been a DirecTV customer since 2008. I received a check for $52.43. As others have stated before, when you call the provided number, all the recorded message tells you is that the checks are valid and can be cashed. But they have no further information about the refund. So I called DirecTV customer service. All they could tell me was that the refund checks were issued for "orders placed between 2008 and 2014, that were not cancelled"?? I told her that didn't explain why the refunds were being issued. She said that is all the information that she had.


----------



## citizenjane (May 17, 2016)

I also received a refund check as previously described. I contacted Directv and asked them why I got the check as I had never been a customer. My check was for $21.55. The representative checked the invoice number and apparently in 2010 I paid a deposit. I remember contacting them to see if I could use the service but didn't remember paying anything. At any rate, the rep. assured me that the check has no requirements and I should feel free to cash it.


----------



## hotratz (May 17, 2016)

My check is for $19-something. I've never been a Directv customer. Seems like I would remember having given them a deposit at some point, and I don't recall ever considering switching to them from Dish. Will keep my eye on this thread and hope someone posts a definitive answer. At the very least, it's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Have received nothing yet, but I have bundle billing through Verizon and never receive anything in the mail from DTV. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramer22 (May 18, 2016)

Got a refund the other day for $27.19. Called the number as did the rest of you. Deposited check yesterday. It cleared. I guess that's that.


----------



## Kennethob (May 15, 2016)

michaelrice64 said:


> I have been a DirecTV customer since 2008. I received a check for $52.43. As others have stated before, when you call the provided number, all the recorded message tells you is that the checks are valid and can be cashed. But they have no further information about the refund. So I called DirecTV customer service. All they could tell me was that the refund checks were issued for "orders placed between 2008 and 2014, that were not cancelled"?? I told her that didn't explain why the refunds were being issued. She said that is all the information that she had.


I received the same information after I called DirecTV and they escalated it to their fraud department. I received a voicemail yesterday from DirecTV customer service ( (800) 531-5000) stating it related to services ordered between 2008 and 2014. I guess that is sufficient for me so I'm going to deposit it.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm . . . I've upgraded equipment during 2008-2014. Probably won't receive a check though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Doesn't always matter. I cashed a check from someone at the office when they bought something off me. I got charged when that check bounced. I had plenty of money to stay in the positive when the amount of the check was taken out. I got charged for the check not clearing. Not a lot of money or anything, but would still be annoying to lose even $20 for something like that.


I don't really like the bank we use (Santander), but I've never been charged for a check not clearing. Only had it happen a couple times, but never saw any charges. I guess different banks...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> What I want to know is, "Where is mine?"


My thoughts exactly.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I don't really like the bank we use (Santander), but I've never been charged for a check not clearing. Only had it happen a couple times, but never saw any charges. I guess different banks...
> 
> Rich


Well this was when I was with Fifth Third. Probably best not to go with a bank that's an improper fraction 

I've not tested how my Credit Union would handle it, fortunately.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> I don't really like the bank we use (Santander), but I've never been charged for a check not clearing. Only had it happen a couple times, but never saw any charges. I guess different banks...
> 
> Rich


With some banks, Whether fees are charged for various things depends on the type of account and/or total amount deposited with that bank (including 401K's). You might not be charged a fee for something and you next door neighbor might be charged at the exact same branch for the exact same thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Well this was when I was with Fifth Third. Probably best not to go with a bank that's an improper fraction


It isn't five thirds's bank, although their logo contains 5/3.

"_Fifth Third's unusual name is the result of the June 1, 1908, merger of Third National Bank and Fifth National Bank, to become the Fifth-Third National Bank of Cincinnati (the hyphen was later dropped). While Third National was the senior partner, the merger took place when prohibitionist ideas were gaining popularity, and it is legend that "Fifth Third" was better than "Third Fifth," which could have been construed as a reference to three "fifths" of alcohol. The name went through several changes over the years until March 24, 1969, when it was changed to Fifth Third Bank._"

"Three fifth's bank" could also have had racial overtones.



dpeters11 said:


> I've not tested how my Credit Union would handle it, fortunately.


Both of my credit unions could waive the fee on account history in addition to the type of accounts. If you are one of those members who never gets a fee your first problem usually gets the fee waived. Later problems not so forgiven.

The official listed fee at one credit union is $5. The official listed fee at the other is $25. Both are per item returned.

The fee for writing a bad check also varies ... one charges $20 ($25 if the check is over $2,500) per item but only charges $2 if the check can be covered out of savings. The other charges $29 per item or $3 if the check can be covered out of savings. The latter credit union also has a daily $5 sustained overdraft fee starting the fifth day that the account remains negative.

Moral: Shop around.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> It isn't five thirds's bank, although their logo contains 5/3.
> 
> "_Fifth Third's unusual name is the result of the June 1, 1908, merger of Third National Bank and Fifth National Bank, to become the Fifth-Third National Bank of Cincinnati (the hyphen was later dropped). While Third National was the senior partner, the merger took place when prohibitionist ideas were gaining popularity, and it is legend that "Fifth Third" was better than "Third Fifth," which could have been construed as a reference to three "fifths" of alcohol. The name went through several changes over the years until March 24, 1969, when it was changed to Fifth Third Bank._"
> 
> ...


Right, I was going by the logo and they kind of refer to it in their tagline "The Curious Bank". Third Fifth would also be made fun of as being 3/5 of a bank, and not a whole bank.

But then they have chip cards and I'm still waiting...


----------



## aliciaann3 (May 20, 2016)

Got a check for over $300. Of course wanted to cash it but was hesitant like everyone else. Spent way too long on phone back and forth between Direct TV and AT&T and FINALLY got an answer (barely). Per Direct TV Customer Service the checks are valid. Rep said that he did not know why but refunds were being issued for services between 2008-2010. He apologized that he couldn't specifically say what services but said he did know that many customers are getting the checks, they are refunds, they are valid and it is ok to cash them. He wrote down in my account our discussion which for some reason made me feel better. Sounds like Direct TV screwed up somewhere and is now covering their butts. LOL. I'm going to cash my check. There is no small print to say I am agreeing to anything and I have a conversation with Direct TV Customer Service Rep that this is in fact a refund and ok to cash.


----------



## staciehudson13 (May 20, 2016)

I received a check also and when i went to a site to verify routing number it came up as JPMorgan Chase Bank.Did you use the second set of numbers? the first time I put it in I use the first cause that usually where its at and thats the check#. I'm still wondering whats it for? Was there a lawsuit or something? I thought it was because I just paid them off and maybe overpaid them but apparently not.


----------



## IceMutiny (Oct 6, 2006)

I received one today for $134.68. I wonder if this has anything to do with that NHL Center Ice class action that was going on? Although it wouldn't make any sense for people that haven't even been customers to be getting them.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

I received one as well for $52.43. I deposited it via mobile deposit and the funds have cleared.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for mine....


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeh really. I want money


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had DTV since 1999 with a 2 year break about a decade ago.
I've had Cingular for a few years and ATT ever since.
Hard to believe if they are giving back money more people aren't getting some.
Give me free Sunday Ticket Max for life and we'll call it even.


----------



## kanderna (Feb 11, 2007)

What did the envelope look like? D* or AT&T logos on the outside? I could see me or my wife thinking it's junk and tearing it up and throwing away.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

kanderna said:


> What did the envelope look like? D* or AT&T logos on the outside? I could see me or my wife thinking it's junk and tearing it up and throwing away.


Then call the number listed in the first couple of threads. It is AT&T Accounts Payable and the one thing they said they could do was re-issue checks. So call and tell them you shredded yours by mistake (even if you don't know whether you received one or not).


----------



## EdC (May 24, 2016)

kanderna said:


> What did the envelope look like? D* or AT&T logos on the outside? I could see me or my wife thinking it's junk and tearing it up and throwing away.


Mine was for around $135. I have no idea why it was sent. FTC took DirecTV to court over deceptive practices last year, maybe this is a result?

Anyways, mine came in a pretty plain mailing, the type that has three perforated edges to remove to get to the contents. I do believe it said AT&T on it. The check didn't say anything like "Cashing this check constitutes ..." or anything. I simply cashed it. Nothing bad has happened since


----------

